# Double Big Green Egg Nest (table)



## th3darkmarket (Jun 4, 2010)

My first big project



















the last time I ever get counter sink happy haha. over 400+ plugs. 

Gotta grab some larger tiles and decide on how to add some lighting to it since my dad smokes into the wee hours of the night.

Thanks


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't know if I'm more jealous of the 2 big green eggs or the nice looking table... jealous either way. Nice job.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice job
I like the contrasting plugs....lots of them. huh?

At the risk of seeming stupid...oh wait...I got it!!!!
Those are smokers!!!!! 2 of 'em???!!!

It sounded like your dad had a bad habit and those were ashtrays!!!:lol::laughing::lol::laughing:

Now I get it.....duh:icon_smile:


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

that's a nice looking egg carton.


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

What a beautiful job - looks like it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Jealous*

Yep, I'm officially jealous.
I want one of those egg cookers. Love em. Just can't get past the cost of em as of yet.

Maybe someday.


----------



## allred27 (Feb 1, 2011)

vey nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

When do we eat? Ribs I hope. Nice job.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I love the contrast that the plugs bring to the table! I can only imagine the time put into this table, great work! looks fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## th3darkmarket (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.


----------

